# (: spring is here



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol you can tell who has my attention today! I am enjoying every minute of it. And they all thought "look an unsafe piece of metal! Let's play with it" haha brats  they are my happiness <3


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Very cute! 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a cute and fun day!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like you all had fun 

I'm glad spring is coming around (about time) lol


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Little studly (=


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a handsome boy!  ^


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> What a handsome boy!  ^


Thanks! He's 5 weeks old <3 and has dapples!!


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

lovemykidds said:


> Little studly (=


That is a beautiful buckling, his neck and chest are awesome. If those dapples darken up he will be worth a fortune.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

russellp said:


> That is a beautiful buckling, his neck and chest are awesome. If those dapples darken up he will be worth a fortune.


They have!  I'm so excited about him! I hope someone will want him to breed <3


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Where are you, I would be interested. I am in East Tennessee.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

russellp said:


> Where are you, I would be interested. I am in East Tennessee.


West ga but would carry him to blairsville ga


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Please forgive my ignorance, but what are dapples? I don't see anything unusual...


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but what are dapples? I don't see anything unusual...











These are dappled see the colors how the spots go together they are boer dappled
Very sote after


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

imthegrt1 said:


> These are dappled see the colors how the spots go together they are boer dappled
> Very sote after


Okay so I guessed right but are they currently invisible on this buckling?

Can you tell from skin pigment?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

russellp said:


> Where are you, I would be interested. I am in East Tennessee.


West ga but would carry him to blairsville ga


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Okay so I guessed right but are they currently invisible on this buckling?
> 
> Can you tell from skin pigment?


They're a dark mahogany on his red  also a few white spots


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

See the dark spot behind his ear by the white? He has a few of those and a few white.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Ohhh I see it  I've had some like that... Just not fullblood.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Ohhh I see it  I've had some like that... Just not fullblood.


They're not full blood but high %


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I see good stuff 
Maybe someday I will buy myself a spotted goat if I can afford it lol


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> I see good stuff
> Maybe someday I will buy myself a spotted goat if I can afford it lol


I'm in northern ca, maybe next time I come I'll bring you my buck  I'm only asking 275 for the grown one 150 for his spotted kid  I'll have more in about 6 months


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I think I'd lean to having a spotted doe instead. I kinda want to keep most of my herd traditional. But hey with those prices if you ever have a purebred spotted doeling let me know first


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> I think I'd lean to having a spotted doe instead. I kinda want to keep most of my herd traditional. But hey with those prices if you ever have a purebred spotted doeling let me know first


Okay! My doeling from that kidding I'm keeping! Lol but I have a registered full blood doeling on her way to my place!  she's perfect! I'll let you know when she kids (next year) and give you first OP on a doeling from her


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome sounds like a plan. Will the babies be fullblood?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Awesome sounds like a plan. Will the babies be fullblood?


Yes! I'm getting a 100% registered paint boer buck


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Can't wait. Hopefully they are colorful. My last buck produced paint kids all the time but he was commercial so we got rid o him. Congrats on all these new goats you're getting!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Can't wait. Hopefully they are colorful. My last buck produced paint kids all the time but he was commercial so we got rid o him. Congrats on all these new goats you're getting!


Thanks! I'm loving every minute of my goats!  well the full size. I'm not caring so much for the ND'S LOL. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I have the bucking and red doeling sold! Also a doe I wasn't intending to sell til after her next kidding... But now I have $ to get my Nubians!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Today.. The noseys.


----------

